# Modern style sticks



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

Ive bought a few of this makers plain sticks. His main focus is a fighting stick, but depending on profile, they serve for a walking stick

Generally I tend to like a rustic look, but these are beautiful.


----------



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

These are my sticks from him. Medlin Good Wood.


----------



## medlinsgoodwood (12 mo ago)

Huge Thank You Sir!!! I'm truly happy that you like them! 😁
TJ


----------



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

You do fantastic work. Pure art!
Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice looking sticks. One of his other videos came up in my recommendations the other day. Bit of a coincidence.


----------



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

dww2 said:


> Nice looking sticks. One of his other videos came up in my recommendations the other day. Bit of a coincidence.


Not much of a coincidence, they are watching you!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well they were probably bored for the last couple of days. Our internet was out due to weather. Just got it back. I guess a truck skidded on some ice, hit a pole and took out some sort of junction box which they had trouble finding a replacement for.


----------



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

Dangerous out there, be careful.


----------

